# Sold Fur {PRICES}



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

well sold it tonite and i was happy with what i got

6 **** @ $15
2 **** @ $18
AVERAGE $15.25

2 Coyotes @ $30
1 Coyote @ $25
3 Coyotes @ $20
AVERAGE $24.17

1 Grinner @ $3
Average $3

Total Check
$270.00

i was happy with the prices i sold to petska because my other furbuyer stopped comeing early


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Were those furs put up or how were they prepared for sale?


----------



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

everything was put up


----------

